# What Wastegate???



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

My stage 1 turbo is coming with a Deltagate wastegate and I've heard they suck. Adrian at Fmax said they get me turbonetics' newest one that's coming out in a couple of months at no charge, i'd just have to ship it back to them and they'd do a straight trade.

my question is whether I should bother with turbonetics wastegates or get something else. I was originally going to get Tial, but I don't know..

advice??


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Save yourself time, money and headaches and just get the Tial. Deltagate are notorious for failure.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Tials have to be one of if not the best gate on the market today. I highly recommend one.


----------

